# what to do



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

heading out 2marrow, want to fish whites, wahoo and what not, should i fish some rigs or bottom stuff.


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

depends how far you wanna go,i would try the edge/nipple area trollin some illanders/ballyhoo,ive done well there on the wahoo


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

but our boat size kinda limits our range so we tend to stay around the edge and 131 hole


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i was leaning more towards edge and nipple, the past two weeks i have hung wahoo at the edge.


----------

